# Bellator announces Jose Vega as fifth participant in bantamweight tournament



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> With the start of Bellator Fighting Championships' third season now just three weeks away, company officials have announced Jose Vega (8-3 MMA, 1-0 BFC) as the fifth fighter in the upcoming eight-man bantamweight tournament.
> 
> Vega earned his way into the tournament with his stunning 39-second finish of Jarrod Card in a non-tournament bout in June.
> 
> ...


Source


----------

